

The Geometry of Musical Chords - Rod
http://music.princeton.edu/~dmitri/ChordGeometries.html

======
slackenerny
Mathematics of music is a frequent guest topic of John Baez's This Weeks Finds
in Mathematical Physics. Week #234 was one of the most interesting,
referencing lots of work, including Tymoczko's :
<http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/week234.html> Many books are mentioned there
already, but I would like to add one more, Benson's "Music : A Mathematical
Offering", which is a little lighter read (at least not going into category
theory stuff), downloadable here :
<http://www.maths.abdn.ac.uk/~bensondj/html/maths-music.html>

~~~
Rod
These books are also interesting (and require no more than elementary math):

Mathematics and Music (by David Wright)
<http://www.math.wustl.edu/~wright/Math109/00Book>

Theory and Techniques of Electronic Music
<http://crca.ucsd.edu/~msp/techniques.htm>

~~~
menloparkbum
I like the Musimathics books:

<http://musimathics.com/>

------
jibiki
Does anybody have the link to the TED talk about this prelude?

~~~
nandemo
Benjamin Zander's talk:

[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/benjamin_zander_on_music_...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/benjamin_zander_on_music_and_passion.html)

(Although as you probably know it's not exacly _about_ the prelude; Zander
illustrates his point by playing the prelude.)

------
airlabam
WHOA, as a CS/Music Theory major and as an FP hacker, I must say, this is
mindblowing stuff that I've definitely thought about but never implemented.
Props to this guy. Good next steps after these would be notations for tonal,
contrapuntal and schenkerian analytical structures, not to mention some sort
of interface to, say, something like pd (puredata.info). Good find.

